# Help identifying freshwater growth



## Swims McGee My Knee (Sep 9, 2021)

I am experienced in the aquarium trade. I have never seen anything like this before. I have only seen two people online who have had something similar but nobody seems to know what this is! Hopefully 3rd times the charm.

I've thrown around the idea of it being a freshwater bryazoan or a sponge of some kind. It looks coral like in structure and is definitely not algae. If you guys need a better picture let me know!


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
It's looks like algae growth. But I'm not very sure🤔🤔.


----------

